# Betta has body rot? Or something else...?



## Annie Harmon (Jun 18, 2017)

Marvin our one year old crowntail beta lives in a 3 gallon heated tank with many live plants. He has a whisper filter with air infused into it. To help keep it clean he also has a horned nerite snail and two ghost shrimp For two months he has had this weird thing going on his backend. The scales turn into looks like liquid silver. And his fins are tattered. After I had registered on the site and while waiting to be approved?! # ( I think my security clearance took about two weeks to get approved!!), I worried he would die. But he is still going strong, eating well, friendly as can be, but now a fissure seems to be developing. This is way beyond fin rot, and I can't seem to find any images online of body right although I read about it a lot. Still, the silver coloring and the extent of it seems a bit much. Can anybody figure out what this is? I thought he was a goner sometime ago but, again, he seems really happy. Like he doesn't even know the back end of him is almost missing! ( additional info: he's a pig and I'm a wuss. So yes overfeeding has definitely happened. I feed him a blanched P on occasion. He never seems constipated he never leans to one side as if he had bloat, and he never seems overly swollen. He just loves to eat. Endlessly. Before reading up on restricting their diets, I think I was feeding him about 50 pallets a day! Because he quickly ate EVERY morsel I gave him and danced for more. So I figured he needed more. But now I understand that he was eating more than he should and have brought him down to the size of his eye rule.)


----------

